Ask HN: What are some good examples of test-driven C codebases? - ngcazz
======
rzzzwilson
Sqlite [0] seems to have quite a complete test suite.

[0] [https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html](https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html)

~~~
plinkplonk
having a test suite is different from being test _driven_ .

~~~
rzzzwilson
True, but having a test suite is necessary if you are test-driven. With the
almost fanatical use of test code in Sqlite I cannot imagine they wouldn't
write the tests before implementing a new feature, ie, test-driven.

